# Aspect ratio problem



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

My new TiVo is connected to a CRT TV via SCART. I've set the aspect ratio in TiVo to 16:9 and 576i but, although the TV detects a widescreen signal (which over-rides any manual aspect adjustment, including smart mode) and claims to be displaying it, the picture from TiVo, whether the menus or just TV, often appears as 14:9. Manually cycling the TV's aspect settings to 16:9 usually rectifies the issue, but only until I change channel or do something else like call up a menu. I do note that the SD TiVo menus do display correctly, but the HD VM ones don't. Why is this happening?


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

Zaichik said:


> I do note that the SD TiVo menus do display correctly, but the HD VM ones don't. Why is this happening?


Why are the SD menus TiVo's and the HD ones Virgin's?

TiVo's software on US HD boxes is reported to do similar switching between HD and SD. It's likely that the HD menus in the UK build are the same in the US and would exhibit the same switch behaviour.

One thing to take into account is that TiVo is a US software provider and SCART does not exist over there - they may not have the switching code 100% in the TiVo software.


----------

